# Walnut Anyone



## myingling (Mar 24, 2014)

Some nice figured walnut pots got spun up

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 24, 2014)

VERY nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Mar 24, 2014)

Beautiful piece!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 24, 2014)

wow those are awesome mike great work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 24, 2014)

More from the master. Those are great looking calls.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 24, 2014)

Sweet looking walnut !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC (Mar 25, 2014)

Those are some good looking callers


----------



## James (Mar 30, 2014)

Those are all very nice. Great work as always, Mike!


----------



## bearmanric (Mar 30, 2014)

Nice work on the finish. Rick


----------

